# Macap small bean hopper



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

I'm looking for a small bean hopper for a Macap mc6. 250-300g would be ideal. Any suggestions most welcome.


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Collar diameter is 65mm. Any make will do. Only important feature I need is a shutter.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I cut down a full size hopper on my Rossi rr45 - I did mine on a bandsaw but a fine blade on a dremmel or even a handsaw should do it!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I cut down a full size hopper on my Rossi rr45 - I did mine on a bandsaw but a fine blade on a dremmel or even a handsaw should do it!


Problem is the taper is much more pronounced on the Macap hoppers


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thorsten said:


> I'm looking for a small bean hopper for a Macap mc6. 250-300g would be ideal. Any suggestions most welcome.


The answer is sweetcorn.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice and easy hopper, pretty cheap too


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

Nice one. That's certainly something to have in addition.

I think I would still need a hopper with shutter and about 300-500g capacity.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Nice and easy hopper, pretty cheap too


65p - plus tuna/bread to make up the obligatory sandwich.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thorsten said:


> Nice one. That's certainly something to have in addition.
> 
> I think I would still need a hopper with shutter and about 300-500g capacity.


What's the thinking behind that?


----------



## Thorsten (May 7, 2016)

I roast and grind for friends and family. I frequently change beans and for home consumption l have a normal size hopper ( although kitchen space is very valuable!). I have a small old hopper which I got as a freebie when I bought the grinder, but this one has no shutter. So whenever I use that and beans are still in there it ends up in a mess when I need to change it. So I thought that a second hopper would make life easier.


----------

